
Teaching “The Smell” - meanie
https://www.learningfromincidents.io/blog/teaching-the-smell
======
mirimir
I love the bio at the end:

> Silvia Botros is a Sr Principal Engineer at Twilio. She focuses on ways to
> break databases but is also talented at finding bugs in all your software.
> Whether she helped build it or not. When she is not helping Twilio Sendgrid
> send billions of emails a day, she is busy training her little replicas on
> also breaking computers and trolling her friends on Twitter.

~~~
saagarjha
Small replicas are generally quite adept at breaking computers. Often they’re
so innately good at it that you have to teach them to stop ;)

